# Bait for springtime crappie



## AlpineArcher24

In the springtime when the crappie are spawning, i see tons of them but i never know what kind of baits to use. Any Suggestions?


----------



## njsimonson

1" crappie tube jigs, beetle spins, small jigs tipped with minnows - that should get you started.


----------



## sponkey14

well alpline, first u just need to bowfish them all over the crazy durkas do that :sniper:


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Flu Flu Jigs tipped with a minnow, plain hook/minnow, jig head/mister twister tail. Almost anything small will work if they are bitting!!!


----------



## Nick Roehl

Small red aberdeen hook tipped with crappie minnow, beatle spin, southern pro plastics. There are tons of rigs a crappie will hit. Just keep throwin need things at them until they bit. I caught a big crappie on a 5 1/2 inch swimbait before while walleye fishing.


----------



## Horker23

Im with Mallard! Those little jigs have done pretty good for us tipped with a minnow


----------



## Garrett

you aint gotta get to fancy. just use a hook with a minnow and a bobber


----------



## B20XD

11' wally marshal jig pole with a white head jig rigged with red/chart. 1.5" southern pro jig. No need to tip with minnow. Just work the jig with your wrist. If the crappie are all bedded up to where you will spoke them with your boat, then use a bobber and cast to them and reel back to you very slowly. This should help.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Roadrunners


----------



## Slabgrabber

sponkey14 said:


> well alpline, first u just need to bowfish them all over the crazy durkas do that :sniper:


Nice Buck! Man, you really bagged that deer! LOL


----------



## Slabgrabber

AlpineArcher24 said:


> In the springtime when the crappie are spawning, i see tons of them but i never know what kind of baits to use. Any Suggestions?


Well, if you can see them then you are fishing clear water. In that case us a pink and white jig. If they are inactive and won't bite that then do this. Put on your polarized sunglasses so you can sight fish. Then tie on a 1/32 oz black quiver jig or what ever kind of jig as long as its black then bounce it through the spawning nest, they'll think its a leach and pick it up, then they'll crush it and spit it out so be ready to set the hook when they pick it up. Their not hungry just trying to protect the nest. Make sure you stop the jig in the nesting bed and make it seem alive by quivering it. Take only what you can eat and throw the rest back.


----------

